# Gail Zamora Breeder question California



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

@PoodleJoon recent got a puppy from Gail Zamora, hopefully she'll chime in


----------



## PoodleJoon (3 mo ago)

Hi!

yes I got my girl at the end of October. Gail is very experienced and knowledgeable. I drove up to Grass Valley,CA to get my dog and she spent about 4 hours with me. Her dogs are beautiful with wonderful temperament. My girl has a clean bill of health from the vet and Gail always takes the time to respond to my emails and calls.

I’ll be getting another dog from her in 2023 and I’m very comfortable with her. She is honest. I’m happy to answer any questions you may have about my experience. I posted some photos of photos of Hope my tpoo on this forum as well. If you look under my profile you can find more. 

good luck!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I believe @TSoto, @Los Gatoan, and @babyscout have pups from Gail.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Welcome!
When you say


denica said:


> There seem to be positive reviews when I search, but nothing recent.


I'm guessing you mean out in the wilds of the internet . I look at those sometimes when researching a breeder but since I have no way of assessing the reviewers breeder and poodle knowledge, I don't give those much weight.

Asking here, on a forum with many knowledgeable members is a better source. If you need additional info on what to look for in a quality conscientious breeder, we can help with that too. Just ask .

One of the definers of a conscientious breeder is how well they know the family history of their dogs and those from other kennels they might breed with, and whether they're doing the health testing of their breeding dogs using the Poodle Club of America's recommendations and not simply, only running a DNA panel.
Advanced Search | OFA

Gail Zamora is an often recommended breeder here on PF and along with PoodleJoon, several other mambers this year alone have got puppies from her.
(8) Search results for query: zamora | Poodle Forum


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would happily be on her waitlist. Jealous, that I can’t be, with our one dog rule.


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

cowpony said:


> I believe @TSoto, @Los Gatoan, and @babyscout have pups from Gail.


Kukla is another one from Gail. In fact, Kukla and @TSoto's Sophia are littermates!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

denica said:


> We have been looking for a small toy female


Without knowing your definition of "small", some cautions are in order to help you find a healthy pup from a quality breeder.

Conscientious breeders tend to breed their toys and mini's both toward the upper end of the height range per the breed standard. For toys that's 10", for mini's, 15". Both varieties can go over size or be smaller than their dam and sire. This isn't usually intentional, it's genetics having it's fun.

If a breeder is deliberately breeding for undersize toy poodles, often referred to by them as "tiny" or "teacup", they're not only risking additional health issues by trying to pack all the internal organs into a too-small package, but they also don't seem to be familiar with the actual poodle breed standard. Any identifier other than "toy" is considered marketing.


----------



## TSoto (May 27, 2021)

Hello! I also did lots of research and fortunately found Gail Zamora. I drove 6 hours to grass valley to get my Sophia. She will turn 2years old in march and has had no health issues her temperament is what I love most she goes every where and loves every one. There are lots of photos of Sophia on here as well. I would definitely recommend Gail Zamora


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi! I have 2 pups from Gail and they are wonderful- healthy and sweet! Hope you find your perfect match!


----------



## Ekaterina (10 d ago)

Hello everyone!
I have a question about Gail Zamora's poodles too. 
I was going to get a puppy but discovered that they are sold with “non breeding” contract. I wasn’t going to show or breed the dog but anyway I’m confused. 
It means that I will buy just a pet for that price and even if one day I will want to breed, I will have no right to do that. 
Is that type of contact common? Maybe I understood it wrong?


----------



## Ekaterina (10 d ago)

babyscout said:


> Hi! I have 2 pups from Gail and they are wonderful- healthy and sweet! Hope you find your perfect match!


How old are your puppies? What’s their weight?
Gail said her females are ~7-8 lb, is it still toy poodle? I’m just afraid they will be to tiny and small like teacup poodle.


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

Mine are about 2 and 1.5 years old. My female is about 10 lbs and my male is 8 lbs. I had asked for slightly larger pups due to the size of my rescue. You could talk to her about size estimate and see if any of her pups are expected to be oversized.


----------



## PoodleJoon (3 mo ago)

Ekaterina said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have a question about Gail Zamora's poodles too.
> I was going to get a puppy but discovered that they are sold with “non breeding” contract. I wasn’t going to show or breed the dog but anyway I’m confused.
> It means that I will buy just a pet for that price and even if one day I will want to breed, I will have no right to do that.
> Is that type of contact common? Maybe I understood it wrong?


That is common and some contracts will even ask for proof of spay. Reputable breeders only sell with these contracts. If you are interested in breeding that is another type of contract of sale all together ( and you must qualify)


----------



## Ekaterina (10 d ago)

PoodleJoon said:


> That is common and some contracts will even ask for proof of spay. Reputable breeders only sell with these contracts. If you are interested in breeding that is another type of contract of sale all together ( and you must qualify)


Oh thank you so much! I didn’t know that!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Yes. Very common. I believe reputable purebred breeders do not want just anyone hap-hazardly breeding with their genetic lines. All breedings are very specifically planned (genetically and physically) and work to improve the breed. Sires and dams are matched to achieve a certain outcome. Many breeding contracts require co-ownership unless you are already known in the breeding circle.


----------



## Ekaterina (10 d ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Yes. Very common. I believe reputable purebred breeders do not want just anyone hap-hazardly breeding with their genetic lines. All breedings are very specifically planned (genetically and physically) and work to improve the breed. Sires and dams are matched to achieve a certain outcome. Many breeding contracts require co-ownership unless you are already known in the breeding circle.


Thank you! I didn’t know that so was very surprised.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

About the contract. Yes, that is quite common and one sign of a responsible breeder.

If you wanted to breed, that is a different conversation to have with a breeder. Such a purchase, if accepted by the breeder, would have a contract very likely requiring co-ownership, conformation showing to at least AKC Championship, and breeding only by mutual choice, with the breeder perhaps choosing the stud dog, perhaps a puppy back. Again, common for show prospect puppies and signs of the best sort of breeder.


----------



## Ekaterina (10 d ago)

Streetcar said:


> About the contract. Yes, that is quite common and one sign of a responsible breeder.
> 
> If you wanted to breed, that is a different conversation to have with a breeder. Such a purchase, if accepted by the breeder, would have a contract very likely requiring co-ownership, conformation showing to at least AKC Championship, and breeding only by mutual choice, with the breeder perhaps choosing the stud dog, perhaps a puppy back. Again, common for show prospect puppies and signs of the best sort of breeder.


Thank you! Interesting, here breeders seem to be more responsible than in my native country, where they just sell puppies and you can do whatever you want after.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Ekaterina said:


> Thank you! Interesting, here breeders seem to be more responsible than in my native country, where they just sell puppies and you can do whatever you want after.


There are plenty of irresponsible breeders here as well. Mostly selling mixed breeds. They are often referred to as "puppy mills". You'll get a much healthier puppy from a responsible breeder.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Ekaterina said:


> Thank you! Interesting, here breeders seem to be more responsible than in my native country, where they just sell puppies and you can do whatever you want after.


The Poodle Club of America has a code of ethics you can read here. In answer to your question, the code of ethics includes the requirement that breeders:

Sell non-breeding quality puppies with limited registration
Require all non-breeding quality puppies sold to be neutered/spayed
Gail is adhering to the code of ethics by issuing a limited registration and requiring you to neuter the puppy at some point. It's a good sign from her or from any other breeder. 

Understand, also, that "non-breeding quality" may have very little reflection on a dog's suitability as a pet. A little white mark on the chest or a tail that isn't carried quite right will make a dog unsuitable for a show career. The pup may not even have a fault at all. The pup may just be too closely related to any of her other dogs to keep for breeding, or it might be the wrong gender.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Ekaterina said:


> Gail said her females are ~7-8 lb, is it still toy poodle? I’m just afraid they will be to tiny and small like teacup poodle.


Not knowing (or asking) your home country but the poodle breed standard written by the Poodle Club of America defines the varieties by height only. Weight isn't a part of the standard although a healthy weight for the height and structure is desired. 

Toys in the US and Canada don't have a lower limit but do have an upper limit of 10". Breeders will generally breed to the upper end of that limit. 

Countries in the FCI registry do have a lower limit.

ANKC, NZKC and Kennel Club (UK)American and Canadian KCFédération Cynologique Internationale (FCI)StandardOver 38 cms (15 ins)Over 15 inches (38 cms)Over 45 cm (17.7 ins) up to 60 cm (23.6 ins) with a tolerance of +2 cm (0.79 ins)Medium - over 35 cm (13.78 ins) up to 45 cm (17.7 ins)MiniatureUnder 38 cm (15 ins) but not under 28 cm (11 ins)Under 15 inches (38 cms) with a minimum height in excess of 10 inches (25.4 cms)Over 28 cm (11 ins) up to 35 cm (13.78 ins)ToyUnder 28 cm (11 ins)10 inches (25.4 cms) or underOver 24 cm (9.45 ins) (with a tolerance of -1 cm or 0.4 ins) up to 28 cm (11 ins) [sought after ideal: 25 cm (9.8 ins)]


Conscientious breeders will not deliberately breed down in size to get undersize dogs. That is often a recipe for poor health. They also won't use marketing terms like "tiny toys" or "teacup". 

This doesn't mean that pups can't grow larger or smaller than expected, genetics will have its way. The difference is when a breeder is breeding against the breed standard to appeal to a market, rather than for the future of the breed. 

Gail has been very active thru the years showing her dogs. The reason for showing in conformation is to prove the dogs meet the breed standard. 

From the PCA Code of Ethics:
_6. Breeding programs should exist for the betterment of the breed. Each member will plan their breeding program to maintain and intensify the virtues of type, quality, temperament, and eliminate faults. All breeding shall be done selectively towards this goal and not purely for financial gain._


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

To add, back in the day her team at the annual benched Golden Gate Kennel Club show always kindly answered questions and had a lovely lineup of Toys with them 😀. I looked forward to seeing them.


----------



## Ekaterina (10 d ago)

Rose n Poos said:


> Not knowing (or asking) your home country but the poodle breed standard written by the Poodle Club of America defines the varieties by height only. Weight isn't a part of the standard although a healthy weight for the height and structure is desired.


Yep, I think breed standard is same everywhere, I know it doesn’t define the weight. I just was confused with breeders that offer teacup poodles. They breed them precisely and the price is higher usually.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Ekaterina said:


> I just was confused with breeders that offer teacup poodles. They breed them precisely and the price is higher usually.


So, you know who to avoid now .


----------

